# My pink mystery snail had eggs!???!!!!!???



## fishlover12321 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi! Two days ago I watched my snail give birth to more then 2 dozen eggs!!! I went to pet smart the next day and I asked and they said to get a bowl pour room temperature want in the bowl. (not conditioned) then she said to get the eggs out with a net. I did that and I'm not really sure if that was correct, so if you could please say if it was right or wrong it would be great! Bye! PS. When I looked at the tank I was like *o2 *o2*o2*o2*o2*o2*o2*o2*o2


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If not conditioned means water with chlorine in it still I can't imagine that would be good for the eggs?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Susan beat me to the double post deletion lol. 

I moved this to the breeding section as its more relevant. Please pay attention to where you post things.


----------

